# After care? Spaying



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi folks just a quickie,

So we took Lily for spaying this morning and the practice was heaving!! Had a brief 5 min chat with the vet while he was booking her in. He said providing everything goes well we can pick her up about 3ish but to ring before hand.
I am just wondering whether anyone on here has had their bitch spayed and can suggest anything I need to be doing for her when she comes home apart from the obvious of course...lots of cuddles&kisses  I dare say I won't see the vet when we pick her up unless there has been any problems.
Whats ironic is that as a nurse I can look after and care for a ward full of poorly people but I feel I will be a bit helpless when Lily comes home. :001_huh:

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

springer owner said:


> Hi folks just a quickie,
> 
> So we took Lily for spaying this morning and the practice was heaving!! Had a brief 5 min chat with the vet while he was booking her in. He said providing everything goes well we can pick her up about 3ish but to ring before hand.
> I am just wondering whether anyone on here has had their bitch spayed and can suggest anything I need to be doing for her when she comes home apart from the obvious of course...lots of cuddles&kisses  I dare say I won't see the vet when we pick her up unless there has been any problems.
> ...


I would just give her a light diet tonight, like a bit of rice and chicken, or fish or even scrambled egg, some will eat, some wont dont worry if she doesnt, or only eats a little. Offer her water but dont let her gulp loads as soon as she comes home or for the rest of the evening really. If they gulp loads at once it can make them sick. Little and often is best.

Apart from this just keep her quiet the first night. Obviously discourage licking at the stitches.

Other then this until the stitches are out it will be short on lead walks, discourage mad running and especially jumping. Obviously continue to discourage licking at the suture line. Check it regularly for missing stiches, pulling stitches, redness and discharge. They usually come out in 10/12 days on average.
Worse bit is usually trying to stop them zooming and throwing themselves about after the aneaesthetic has worm off completely the next day.


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Awww thanks Sled dog...appreciate it


----------



## Betty and Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

I am on day 7 post op. I slept most of the first day and evening. By the next morning I was feeling fine. I had chicken when I got home for dinner and back to normal the next day. My Mum tried to keep me quiet and still, but I am 6 months old .. I need to play! I had gentle walks on my lead, which is boring but mum was told thats all!
I went back for my check on day 3 and all was well, I have my final check on Friday (day 10). Mum has promised a big walk in the woods if I am good and ok'd by the vet.
I didn't mess with my stitches, I was good, but Mum had a 'lamp shade' collar in case.
Hope she feels better soon x
Betty


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

springer owner said:


> Awww thanks Sled dog...appreciate it


Your very welcome, She should be fine. Lovely photo btw.


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Awww thanks Betty and Mum and Sled dog. We're home now and Lily is fine although a little drowsy. She is lying on her bed whimpering and shivering, so I've covered her up and gave her lots of cuddles. She has had bits of water from her bowl via my hand and a bit of scrambled egg but I'm not going to push it with her. I think she is more petrified of the huge lampshade round her neck 

Thanks guys for your advice and tips xx


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread but could I ask a question? Bo's getting done this Friday and it's hit me that we don't have a car to transport her in. We live about a 5 min walk from the vet so could she walk that far post op or should we get a taxi?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

When our girl was neutered she was carried into our car and in our home, where we laid her straight into bed. We didnt want to damage the stitches also she was still groggy.

She was quiet for a day and just relaxed in her bed, a small walk for her to go to toilet and a small dinner etc...within a couple of days she was back to her normal springy self.


----------



## AntiVirus (Mar 5, 2012)

I went back for my check on day 3 and all was well, I have my final check on Friday (day 10). Mum has promised a big walk in the woods if I am good and ok'd by the vet.


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

theothersparticus said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but could I ask a question? Bo's getting done this Friday and it's hit me that we don't have a car to transport her in. We live about a 5 min walk from the vet so could she walk that far post op or should we get a taxi?


Yeh I would recommend a taxi, we live 5mins away from the vets as well and I asked the vet would it be ok to walk her home and he said no because she will still be very drowsy from the anaestetic...and sore!! We were advised to scoop her up as opposed to picking her up from her tum to get her into the car. 
Hope everything goes well for you and yours


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

springer owner said:


> Awww thanks Betty and Mum and Sled dog. We're home now and Lily is fine although a little drowsy. She is lying on her bed whimpering and shivering, so I've covered her up and gave her lots of cuddles. She has had bits of water from her bowl via my hand and a bit of scrambled egg but I'm not going to push it with her. I think she is more petrified of the huge lampshade round her neck
> 
> Thanks guys for your advice and tips xx


They all hate the Lampshades really freaks some of them out.
Dont know if you have seen these? There are anti lick strips, thats a detterent works like a plaster and also the comfy and pro collars. Although the comfy once have had mixed reviews the pro ones I believe are better, details of all 3 products on this link if you want to have a look.
Anti-Lick Strip


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They all hate the Lampshades really freaks some of them out.
> Dont know if you have seen these? There are anti lick strips, thats a detterent works like a plaster and also the comfy and pro collars. Although the comfy once have had mixed reviews the pro ones I believe are better, details of all 3 products on this link if you want to have a look.
> Anti-Lick Strip


Yeh I'll have a look at them. Thanks Sled dog


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

springer owner said:


> Yeh I would recommend a taxi, we live 5mins away from the vets as well and I asked the vet would it be ok to walk her home and he said no because she will still be very drowsy from the anaestetic...and sore!! We were advised to scoop her up as opposed to picking her up from her tum to get her into the car.
> Hope everything goes well for you and yours


Cheers for the help, I thought that might be the case. At least it'll be a peaceful taxi ride if she's drugged up


----------

